# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Приставка смарт ТВ Tanix tx 9 pro 3/32

## kuznetsov

Продам 1200 в пленках. В комплекте пульт и б.п. 0680004093

----------

